
The punk rock internet How DIY ​​rebels ​are working to ​replace the tech giants - mlitwiniuk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/01/punk-rock-internet-diy-rebels-working-replace-tech-giants-snoopers-charter
======
gcb0
wow. The guardian promoting a cryptocurrency scam. I am speechless.

tl;dr: some oddball folks promoting a token for storing your social networking
in a distributed ledger. they already have investors, but are still rebels,
somehow.

